# Metallic 100% Solid Epoxy



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Was with pics of acid stains and such. Do you own any Mexicans?


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I cant claim them on my taxes but i have a pool of them i draw from.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

JBBS said:


> If your a short haired blonde I saw your pic too. The Mexicans perked my interest yours sealed the deal.


"COUGH!"
*catfish*
"AHEM"

...sorry, just thought I clear my throat here.


----------



## jijel (2 mo ago)

tgeb said:


> I'm biting...
> 
> Just was working on a bid that calls for dyed concrete slab in a Garage/Studio, but they don't know what they want.
> 
> ...


Just built a new home and have been living here for about 8 months now. I spent BIG BUCKS for a metallic epoxy floor and was told it WOULD NOT SCRATCH and would be as tough as it gets. Used a really reputable local company that has been in business for 20 years in this area. My problem is the top clear coat easily scratches with some things.
For example, 5-gallon gas can be full of gas, if you scoot it across the floor with your foot, the sharp plastic edges on the bottom left white scuff marks. Or, my big plastic trash cans, if there's any trash/weight in them and you scoot it across the floor a little bit, it easily leaves scratches in the clear coat.

They already came back once, sanded down the clear coat, and reapplied it, but now it's doing the same thing again. They said they would come back and re-clear it every year if I wanted, but cleaning out my entire 5-car garage is very time-consuming and not fun when I have to get a storage unit to keep all of my cabinets and tool boxes outside for an entire weekend while it cures.

Has anyone else ever run into this?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jijel said:


> Just built a new home and have been living here for about 8 months now. I spent BIG BUCKS for a metallic epoxy floor and was told it WOULD NOT SCRATCH and would be as tough as it gets. Used a really reputable local company that has been in business for 20 years in this area. My problem is the top clear coat easily scratches with some things.
> For example, 5-gallon gas can be full of gas, if you scoot it across the floor with your foot, the sharp plastic edges on the bottom left white scuff marks. Or, my big plastic trash cans, if there's any trash/weight in them and you scoot it across the floor a little bit, it easily leaves scratches in the clear coat.
> 
> They already came back once, sanded down the clear coat, and reapplied it, but now it's doing the same thing again. They said they would come back and re-clear it every year if I wanted, but cleaning out my entire 5-car garage is very time-consuming and not fun when I have to get a storage unit to keep all of my cabinets and tool boxes outside for an entire weekend while it cures.
> ...


This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Tell them to use a poly aspartic sealer. Or spray on a very light coat of acrylic. I like to use "phylon" 
The more it stinks, the better it is. What are they using now? Clear epoxy top coat?


----------

